# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Anthony Costa to join Corrie?

## Perdita

Coronation Street to have Blue singer join the cast?
Former Blue singer Anthony Costa has hinted that he could be moving into soaps soon.
He has got his heart set on becoming a soap star after seeing the success of Kym Marsh and Shayne Ward on Corrie.
Antony is currently on the stage in A Judgement in Stone.
He said: "It is sometimes difficult for singers to get into acting but there are a number of success stories.
Look at Kym Marsh and Shayne Ward, you forget they were on the X Factor and in a band but they are both doing so well on Coronation Street," he told Sun Online.
He also said that he believes that getting into television is the next logical step in his career.
His former bandmate Duncan James has made the move to Hollyoaks, showing that the door is open for Antony to follow.
Lee Ryan is also joining Soapland, and will appear in EastEnders this year as a new villain.
Costa continued: "It was a natural progression for me and if people like it then great, and if they donât, that is OK too."
Antony recently went under a makeover, where he underwent 3D liposuction.
He posted on social media: "What a morning/afternoon. Thank you so much 3D Lipo for giving me so many laughs and joy and giving me the confidence back."
He also revealed that he would be reuniting with his Blue bandmates soon.
Antony posted on social media in January: "Me and the boys did a few gigs last year and we've got some gigs coming up in 2017.
"We just keep doing what we're doing, as obviously [we've] got our own individual stuff too."

----------


## lizann

simon should join emmerdale then clean blue swipe in soaps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

flappinfanny (19-04-2017), Perdita (11-04-2017), tammyy2j (12-04-2017)

----------


## Klanky

Simon is already in River City which is shown in Scotland.

----------

lizann (18-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Simon is already in River City which is shown in Scotland.


 really didn't know that

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he was on Casualty

----------

